# Vote Mexico for the Amazing Race - Discovery Channel



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

... and help the clobbered tourist industry

Amazing Race

The Amazing Race en Discovery Channel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Amazing Race en Discovery Channel (English: The Amazing Race on Discovery Channel) is a reality television game show produced by Discovery Channel Latin America in association with Disney. The Amazing Race en Discovery Channel will feature eleven teams of two, with a pre-existing relationship, in a race across Latin America to win US$250,000. The race will be produced by RGB Entertainment


----------



## kismet (Feb 20, 2009)

I have watched The Amazing Race for almost all the seasons. Seems like they never have been to Mexico. I voted Mexico, of course. I hope they wake up and go there next season!


----------

